# Make Water Look Like Milk(chocolate & White) In A Tub



## jayel55

Hi I am doing a shoot for someone in 2 weekes but they want me to take the shot in a tub of chocolate milk.  now i know how expensive that could be with real milk being as though a tub has to be about 40gals.  so is there a short cut way of doing this besides photo shopping?

Thank you,

Jay


----------



## FrankLamont

Uh...

They want themselves in a tub of milk?

I think they probably want that creamy look, of the brown and white swirling, etc... milk's just going to run, it's not cream.


----------



## Big

Sounds kinky...lol


----------



## FrankLamont

:lmao: ^^


----------



## jayel55

Yes they want to be in the tub


----------



## jayel55

yeah i already to her to be rdy to have alot of patience with this shot b/c of the fact i realized the milk isn't as stable as cream


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Pudding would be swirl better. (and be more slippery)


----------



## jayel55

Ok im going to rephrase this, what is the most economical way to make a chocolate milk bath for a photoshoot in a bath tub


----------



## ErectedGryphon

Dump a can of cocoa mix in the water, maybe add a gallon of milk too.


----------



## ocular

Food coloring ? Some cheap dye ? Or use a powerful ringlight ?


----------



## jayel55

sounds good ill see if the brown food coloring will work...

thnx for the idea


----------



## misol

I was going to suggest pudding in water too.  It needs to be cold water to make it thick and you might have to experiment...and if she is a girl, well she needs to REALLY clean up afterward...so gross (sorry!)


----------

